# Fair price for Prius 2009 base model



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I already own a 2010 Prius, but am considering buying another one to rent out. I found a few 2009's that are still running strong. No idea on fair price, people ask the world and just looking for a realistic number. 1 of the ones I am looking at was serviced locally by Toyota dealership, Front pads and rotors replaced @141k, 4 new tires same time, inverter fluid changed, Catalytic conver changed, water pump has been replaced and there was a coolant control valve replacement. Car is currently getting in the high 48mpg range on mileage, A/C blows cold and it drives fine at 214k miles. Interior is clean, I will have to wax and clean exterior, there is bumper damage and front hood damage, softball size. Any idea what is a fair price, I am thinking around $3k, but they are high and asking $4400.
I saw a post about one for $2k with 150k miles, I need that deal. However, in the $3k range and renting it for $30 a day I think I can get at least another year out of this car. Let me know your thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

https://www.kbb.com/new-cars/


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The $2k Prius with 150k miles did not go to the market. It was a friend to friend deal.


----------



## Adfcalifornian (Feb 8, 2019)

4K. About the same as my focus. I remember looking at the 2008-2012 prius’


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Ended up getting this one. It's a 2008 with 140k miles, battery replacement with 18 month warranty, receipt provided. It has cloth interior but I think it may be touring edition, features backup camera, steering wheel controls. Has been sitting for a while and took clay bar, cleaner, then polish to get it looking like this. Ordered new filters today, previous owner was always sythetic oil, hope she continues to run well.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I drive an 09 prius. I would not give him more than 3500 an that's generous. The mileage is too high. If it had 60 to 80k I could see 4 maybe, not this one with damage as you describe.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> https://www.kbb.com/new-cars/


KBB is wildly inaccurate, at least where I live.


----------



## Owen Nahmias (Feb 5, 2018)

Is the genesis g380 good for lux in Florida


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> I drive an 09 prius. I would not give him more than 3500 an that's generous. The mileage is too high. If it had 60 to 80k I could see 4 maybe, not this one with damage as you describe.


The one I bought ended up being an 08, no damage and a rebuilt battery with 18 month unlimited mile warranty. I thought price was ok at $4500, I will drive a ton of miles and sell it for $3000 in a year. It's the touring edition, new pirelli tires too.


----------



## Florida XL (Feb 26, 2019)

Thats a clean looking money maker, good luck with it !


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Owen Nahmias said:


> Is the genesis g380 good for lux in Florida


Not sure as of now. As of Jan 6, 2020 only the G90 will be. 
Lyft is also removing my C Class. #LYFTFail

https://thehub.lyft.com/lyft-lux


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dryverjohn said:


> I already own a 2010 Prius, but am considering buying another one to rent out. I found a few 2009's that are still running strong. No idea on fair price, people ask the world and just looking for a realistic number. 1 of the ones I am looking at was serviced locally by Toyota dealership, Front pads and rotors replaced @141k, 4 new tires same time, inverter fluid changed, Catalytic conver changed, water pump has been replaced and there was a coolant control valve replacement. Car is currently getting in the high 48mpg range on mileage, A/C blows cold and it drives fine at 214k miles. Interior is clean, I will have to wax and clean exterior, there is bumper damage and front hood damage, softball size. Any idea what is a fair price, I am thinking around $3k, but they are high and asking $4400.
> I saw a post about one for $2k with 150k miles, I need that deal. However, in the $3k range and renting it for $30 a day I think I can get at least another year out of this car. Let me know your thoughts.
> Thanks


I know you have purchased a different vehicle but just as an FYI to other potential Prius buyers,

The coolant control valve in Gen2 Prii turned out defective and gets stuck. It should be replaced, which is probly why this one was changed.

The water pump seems to wear out around 100K miles.

The interesting thing on this one is the catalytic being replaced. Cats usually only go bad when something is wrong with the engine. Either gasoline was not being burned in the cylinders and reaching the cat and burning there or oil was escaping the piston rings and burning in the cat.

Cats are like a filter and should not get plugged up and need replacement if the engine is maintained correctly.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Spent a little money on it, 3 new wiper blades, first brake flush and pads at 140k miles, drums still good in the rear. The alignment made a huge difference, this 2008 Touring drives better than my 2010 II Prius. Now I may have to get an alignment done on that one, if it ever returns from Turo, lady keeps extending, up to 10 days now. MPG slightly less on the 2008 vs 2010 but with lower price point, I can live with 46.5mpg. A/C does occasionally randomly turn off, but i just turn back on and it operates fine. Any known issue with that? I am going to take the car to an all Prius repair shop and have it run through. Cabin and air filter were disgusting, coolant was fine. Need to probably see if plugs were done at 100k


----------

